# Hot spot remedy



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

I think someone here on this forum was asking about hot spot relief for their dog. I am going to try some of these products and see if they are as good as my friend swears they are. Or if anyone else here has tried, gimme yer .02 cents on it, thanks!

http://www.equineelite.com/


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Haven't tried it, but I wish they'd say what's *in* the stuff.


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

My PYR had a large hot spot under her chin/throat area. I'm kinda woosie about these things so when I looked at it I thought it was far worse than what it was so I took her to the vets immediately.........they shaved it, put some anti-itch on it and gave me pennicilan for her. Said to use either Bag-Balm or Gold Bond powder if it bothered anymore. I didn't need to use either as it healed quickly! So maybe if you're not a woosie Like me you could shave the area and try this stuff? I had never seen one before.........man did it STINK! Good luck


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I've heard Listerine will work too.
Trimming the hair away from them helps a lot


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hotspots are just bacterial skin infections. Use antibiotics and some steroid cream for itching. It is an easy fix.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I've heard Listerine will work too.
> Trimming the hair away from them helps a lot


OUCH!

When Angel gets them I just put neosporin (pain reliever kind) on it daily till gone. Easy peasy. She gets them all the time cuz of her allergies....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My dogs get them, havent had them in about a month though..(knock on wood)...when the boys get them...I shear the spot and clean it...then apply neosporin...it goes away in a couple of days....but the hot spot needs air..I finally sheared their backs and havent had any in about a month...I also got them several swimming pools to lounge in...they like that.....LOL


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Glad to read this info. Have not had this problem much till this year. Might be the heatwave and drought. Betadine has helped, but I will also try the other.


----------

